# App Mishap?



## GreenLife (Sep 20, 2019)

Downloaded the latest update for my Model 3 last night and now my phone app won’t work. Anyone else having that issue? Suggestions? Mine says I have no equipment and I’m having to use the key card to unlock the vehicle.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

on the control -> locks page of the display, does your phone still show up? if it does, try deleting it and reattaching it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Start by rebooting the MCU. Hold both scroll wheels down until the screen goes black.

It's also possible that the car coincidentally fell off of the LTE network because of an outage in the area.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

Log out of the app and log back in.


----------

